# Rabbits are NOT rodents!



## Zaiya (Jul 21, 2013)

I keep hearing and reading people say that rabbits are rodents like rats, mice, hamsters, etc. :nonono: Many people think that rabbits are just large rodents. NOT TRUE! I want to help people realize what exactly rabbits are! So I compiled all of the information from a couple of my rabbit and hamster books, and this is what a rabbit really is...

First of all, to to those that don't know much about taxonomy, this is how everything works together. Taxonomy is scientists' method of ordering all living things. The taxonomic groups go in this order: kingdom, phylum, class, order, family, genus, and species name.

Kingdom: Animalia 
Phylum: Chordata 
Class: Mammalia 
Order: Lagomorpha 
Family: Leporidae 
Genus: Oryctolagus 
Species: Cuniculus (domestic rabbit)

Rabbits belong to the order Lagomorpha, and rodents belong to the order Rodentia. The name Lagomorpha comes from the Latin word _lagos_ meaning "hare", and _morphe_ meaning "form". The order has only two families: Leporidae (rabbits and hares), and Ochotonidae (pikas).

So that's today's lesson why rabbits are NOT rodents! :bunnybutt: Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 21, 2013)

Loved it! Very informational! I know many people are surprised when I tell them they aren't rodents lol.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 22, 2013)

Just to be super picky because it's something I've studied and had absolutely drilled into me. The Genus and Species name should be in italics and the species name should not be capitalised!

I'm glad to know though that someone else gets as bothered by calling rabbits rodents as I do  I suppose it would be the same to an entomologist whenever somebody called a spider or cockroach etc a bug. Another fun fact, Watership Down since it is set in england was based on European Rabbits, which are the same as our lovely pets


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 22, 2013)

Just as another interesting point, some researchers looked at the DNA of rabbits a few years ago, and found that their closest relatives are not rodents but primates. In other words, your bunny is more closely related to you than to a mouse or rat.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow... I didn't know that! That's cool! I would add that to the original post, but since I can't, I guess people can just look in the comments. XD

*gasp* the edit button is back! Yay!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know they were related more to humans than rodents! That is so cool!

Allison, that was a good read, very informative.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks!

I get frustrated when people get wrong information but not know that it's wrong, so I explain it to them, and they usually end up with a thoroughly confused look on their face! XD

Such is the life of a 4-H'er - knowing tons of stuff that other people care or know nothing about!


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 22, 2013)

I was told when I first got rabbits that they are similar to horses.
I'm a 4-H'er too and every year we put up two banners, one said rabbits and the other one had fun facts. One of the facts said "Rabbits aren't rodents"


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 22, 2013)

my dad calls them giant rats!!! I think he likes to get a rise out of me!!! he also says he wants to microwave them too. hahhahahha!! not so funny!!!! we call our Chihuahua, our ugly Mexican rat. she's more like a rodent because she tunnels under the blankies!! hahahaha!!!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 22, 2013)

bunnychild said:


> I was told when I first got rabbits that they are similar to horses.
> I'm a 4-H'er too and every year we put up two banners, one said rabbits and the other one had fun facts. One of the facts said "Rabbits aren't rodents"



I have some vague memory about it being elephants, lol. Whatever the case may be, at least we all agree they're not rodents!


----------



## Lorelei (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it's because hyraxes look sort of like rabbits or guinea pigs, and they're most closely related to elephants.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 23, 2013)

Ahhh, that must have been it. Thanks


----------

